# Quail eggs?



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

We're overflowing with quail eggs currently, as nobody really eats them (so why on earth do we keep the birds? I don't know), and I was wondering if they were considerably beneficial for pregnant and nursing does at all, and whether it'd be worth scrambling some of them rather than chicken eggs?

I know that they have a few benefits over chicken eggs normally, but I'm not really sure if it's enough to make a difference with the mice.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, oh yes.  Wish I had quail eggs. Highly nutritious. Those would be great, both scrambled, or just gently boiled, and then fed quartered, or chopping those quarters in half. (Depends on your doe's appetites.) Some like the shell. Either to play with, or nibble.

I was under the impression quail didn't lay many eggs? *Thinking of looking further into some quail, instead of only chickens...* I've always been very pleased with quail eggs. Both for myself, and most any animal I've had at the time, when I've found a farmer with some.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Quail are great layers. We've got a 4:1 group for eggs, no interest in butchering for meat. Personally, I just have trouble with them being crazy flighty. Who wouldn't want the eggs? The thin shells are awesome for hard-boiled, and teeny little deviled eggs go over really well at parties.

Scrambled or hard-boiled work just as well for mice, though it's easier to cut down on added oil when you hard-boil them.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

If you know people any type of rat snake, king snake, or any other type of colubrid, sometimes they will buy quail eggs for feeding  My larger ones love them.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I read in a mouse care book that they generally really enjoy the "yolk" of a boiled egg. My mice mice enjoy that 
.


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Look into cortnix(spell check) quail. They are not flighty they are pets if you handle them as chicks. We went from 5 birds to over 300 in a year. We even ate a few along the way. Pickled quail eggs are great. Dad got tired of messing with them and put all in the freezer. We have an incubator as they will not set in cages. When you open a cage a few jump out but as you dump the food in they would fly back in.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

We have some in the incubator but I don't think they are going to hatch


----------



## Honeyrobber72 (Dec 22, 2014)

Candle the eggs at one week. No need in keeping them in if they are not any good. The type of incubator makes a big difference. Never had much luck with cheap ones. The sportsman was worth the money. Also put glass of water in the incubator to double check the temperature. Found the 3 cheap ones we had were way off on temp.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you. They were japanese. One hatched!!!! Hoping its a girl because I would love to try quail eggs and get a few more females and a male to see if they can raise young by themselves which is unlikely.


----------

